# Which color flashlight should I get?



## Chimpie (Aug 24, 2005)

It's time for a new mag lite.  Which color should I get?


----------



## Jon (Aug 24, 2005)

Here's what you need.... a blue one with a star of life!

Also, Mag is apparently a big supporter of the red cross, but I can't find one engraved with the red cross... that would be cool!!


Galls - Blue With Star of Life


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 24, 2005)

No no my friend.  Not a mini light.  I'm talking about a triple D.


----------



## Rangat (Aug 24, 2005)

Get the Dorcy Spider short range tactical flashlist, its got a Xenon bulb, and Lithium battaries.

I've got one, it double as a torch in the bush and stuff, and as a self-defence/crowd control tool. 

I always shine it in someone eyes if they cause trouble, don't want to get back, or are getting violent- and if u're close enough, they usually fall to the ground as if maced (at night antway).

nice.






It's as small as a mini Mag light, but as powerfull as the six sell ones.


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 24, 2005)

Black, it goes with everything


----------



## ipscscott (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm partial to the new pewter looking ones myself. Barring that, blue. If you don't need the size, consider this bad boy:

3watt Luxeon LED flashlight





It's 80 lumens, about the brighness of your 3-cell MAG, and unlike the typical "tactical" flashlights such as Surefire (runtime of 45min to 1 hr), has a runtime of 3 hours.  Good stuff. I have 2 and I'm never without one. Their price is $65, but I got mine at the last gun show for 45 bucks.  h34r:


----------



## TTLWHKR (Aug 24, 2005)

Black... I have a couple black mag-lite four cell lights. I also keep a mini mag in all of my bags in place of those useless disposable penlights. They are all blue. No star of life or anything, don't need a classy flashlight. If you wanna show off, fine, but who's gonna see it at night anyway?  :blink:


----------



## ECC (Aug 24, 2005)

Get a D-cell like a partner of mine had.

I forbade him to take it with us when we worked. 

What a meatball.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ECC_@Aug 24 2005, 08:58 PM
> * Get a D-cell like a partner of mine had.
> 
> I forbade him to take it with us when we worked.
> ...


 Ummm...that was what he was talking about.



> *Chimpie 	Posted on Aug 24 2005, 09:59 AM
> No no my friend. Not a mini light. I'm talking about a triple D.*


----------



## Ian (Aug 25, 2005)

Maglight in classic black. I had a blue one for a long time for hunting trips, but I like the black overall better.


----------



## Jon (Aug 25, 2005)

get a 6 d-cell Black one.... works a a weapon too....

Now, for my Streamlight plug of the day:

Try the SL-20X - Poly, availible in Black, Orange, or Yellow, and also availible in a LED / Halogen combo unit..... and rechargable.... mount one in your truck....

Jon


----------



## TTLWHKR (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@Aug 25 2005, 07:11 AM
> * get a 6 d-cell Black one.... works a a weapon too....
> 
> Now, for my Streamlight plug of the day:
> ...


 How do you keep a six cell mag on your belt? I'm such a telephone pole of a person that I would have trouble keeping my pants up. Would you wear two belts and suspenders?


----------



## Cap'nPanic (Aug 25, 2005)

get bright green flurescent one that holds 6 d-cell batteries.

1.) You will be considered a true whacker

2.) Its a great compliance tool - one whap on the pts head and they're compliant..     B) 

-Cap'nPanic

The one, the only, the compliance officer  B)


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cap'nPanic_@Aug 25 2005, 08:40 PM
> * get bright green flurescent one that holds 6 d-cell batteries.
> 
> 1.) You will be considered a true whacker
> ...


 That's why you get the red ones....it hides the blood better


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@Aug 24 2005, 09:54 AM
> * Here's what you need.... a blue one with a star of life!
> 
> Also, Mag is apparently a big supporter of the red cross, but I can't find one engraved with the red cross... that would be cool!!
> ...


Maglite Solitaire from the San Diego Chapter ARC. This is the small 1-AAA cell keychain version.

Mini-Maglite from the Greenwich Chapter ARC. No picture, assume its the 2-AA cell version.

Let me know if you want me to check our Chapter the next time I'm there...they have a bunch of logo stuff, but don't sell it through the website.

And, since someone mentioned Mag and ARCs partnership, this is from the ARC National webpage.

_WASHINGTON, Wednesday, July 30, 2003 — The American Red Cross is partnering with Mag Instrument, maker of Maglite® flashlights, the world’s leading premium flashlights, to build awareness and support for the organization’s preparedness initiative. Mag Instrument contributed $250,000 to the Red Cross and has developed new packaging for its flashlights that includes Red Cross emergency preparedness checklists and guides - materials that have the potential to save a life. Mag Instrument is also devoting a new section of its Web site to the Red Cross safety materials and will build public awareness for the preparedness initiative through its holiday advertising._

Read more here.


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Aug 27, 2005)

I have a Streamlight Scorpion that I wear on my uni belt, and I love it. It's small (bit thicker than a 2-AA Mag, but shorter), really bright and has a rubber shell that makes it easy to hang onto.  Kinda pricey for a mini light ($30-40).It uses lithium batteries, so long life on those but more expensive to replace...though in the long run, you'll probably pay the same for batteries.

For my regular job, I have a Streamlight Jr. that I carry. Its a 2-AA light and is about the same size as a Mag, but it has a push button tailcap which I like a lot better than the twisting head that the Mag uses.

My favorite though is the 2-AAA UK (Underwater Kinetics) light I keep on my keychain. Like most of the UK's, the batteries sit side-by-side (instead of in line), so its small and barely noticable. Puts out plenty of light. Also has a small clip for clipping on a ball cap.


----------



## Jon (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SafetyPro_@Aug 27 2005, 01:00 AM
> * For my regular job, I have a Streamlight Jr. that I carry. Its a 2-AA light and is about the same size as a Mag, but it has a push button tailcap which I like a lot better than the twisting head that the Mag uses.
> *


 I have the LED version, and I love it.


----------



## Jon (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Aug 25 2005, 03:54 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Aug 25 2005, 03:54 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-MedicStudentJon_@Aug 25 2005, 07:11 AM
> * get a 6 d-cell Black one.... works a a weapon too....
> 
> Now, for my Streamlight plug of the day:
> ...


How do you keep a six cell mag on your belt? I'm such a telephone pole of a person that I would have trouble keeping my pants up. Would you wear two belts and suspenders? [/b][/quote]
 You wear a duty belt.... with suspenders, if needed :huh:


----------



## ECC (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978+Aug 25 2005, 01:50 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ffemt8978 @ Aug 25 2005, 01:50 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-ECC_@Aug 24 2005, 08:58 PM
> * Get a D-cell like a partner of mine had.
> 
> I forbade him to take it with us when we worked.
> ...


Ummm...that was what he was talking about.



> *Chimpie  Posted on Aug 24 2005, 09:59 AM
> No no my friend. Not a mini light. I'm talking about a triple D.*


 [/b][/quote]
 Sorry...sausage fingers again it shoud have read 6 D-Cell


----------



## emtd29 (Aug 27, 2005)

I have a Red 3 D mag in my red car and a blue one in my blue car


----------



## MMiz (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by emtd29_@Aug 27 2005, 10:01 PM
> * I have a Red 3 D mag in my red car and a blue one in my blue car *


 I need a find an EMS job that lets me have a red AND blue car    

I have about ten of the small ones but always can't find one when I need it.


----------



## Jon (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Aug 27 2005, 07:37 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Aug 27 2005, 07:37 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You wear a duty belt.... with suspenders, if needed :huh:   [/b][/quote]
Do they make a New York strap for Flashlights??? :lol:

I have a black 4 D Cell in my trunk, and a streamlight polystinger in a charger in my car.

Jon


----------

